# Bowhunting NoDak?



## LOSTINTHEWOODS (Nov 4, 2004)

I want to bowhunt North Dakota next year? I was wondering if you guys have any tips on where to go or where I should start looking for places to go. Do I have to apply for an archery permit? Where is the best place to go to shoot a P&y deer. Can you shoot either muley or whitetail with a deer tag. Any info would be great.
Much thanks,
Jamie


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Well getting a P&Y whitetail takes a little more than just being in the right area, but your best bet of getting one would be hunting river bottoms. You can shoot either a mulie, or whitetail with your bow tag. All you need for getting a bow tag is your general game stamps, and you can buy everything you need over the counter at scheels, hardware store etc. Getting a big buck isn't easy, but hunting them very early in the season increases your chances because they aren't as skittish as the normaly would be in Oct, Late Sept. Good luck


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You have to apply for any antlered bow tags if you are a NR.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2004)

Just my two cents, but wouldn't the odds getting a P & Y buck be better hunting the coulee country of SE Minn.? There are some monsters in that area.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Absolutely, I agree with Hitch.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

NR's have to apply for a mulie archery tag.Good luck with the pope&young buck,I have been trying for years.


----------



## LOSTINTHEWOODS (Nov 4, 2004)

I am not worried about shooting a P&Y around here, but it is just nice to hunt bucks in other parts of the country and I have never hunted big game in North Dakota. I just would like a change of scenory, and yes I will be hunting down here as well! Just looking for information for a decent North Dakota hunt. Is most of the land tied up in leases, is there alot of public land, Any archery only zones, any info would help. 
Thanks again,


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

check you inbox i sent you something if you want use that info I would be more then happy to talk to you some more


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Some clarification .... Several years back ND put a limit on the number of non-resident bow tags for mule deer . They (known as "Any Deer Tags")are issued on a first come first serve basis through the Bismarck office (hence the need for an application). Apps are usually available in February. I believe non-resident whitetail tags can be bought over the counter at county offices and probably the large sporting goods stores. Check out the ND game & fish wb site for more info.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Hunting the river bottoms in Eastern North Dakota produce some really big bucks. You just gotta own the land so guys dont shoot little bucks left and right. I have never hunted Minnesota, but I would imagine there are some real bruisers there. Also, unit 2C, holds some bruisers. Patience pays off


----------

